# Super Bummed Out!!



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

I had purchased 6 blue LED spots from Spirit last year. Loved them. They made it look like moonlight was shining inside and out. This year i decided I needed a few more. Purchased two online. I tried them out in my gagrage tonight and to my dissapointment, they are not the same hue of blue. They are blue but more on the green spectrum. Kinda teal. I noticed they re-did the casing a bit and the box came in the factory company brand box, not the spirit box. But I expected the same color. Side by side they are totaly different. The old ones are a colder blue and these ones remind me of Miami Vice. What should I do, return them? Complain? Switch brands this late in the game? I had already invested in the origanl six that I am happy with. 

Sorry had to vent.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

I think I would return them and get your money back or ask for a credit. I would also ask them if they still have the ones that your purchased last year in stock. If you still have the boxes they came in, you can give them the part number listed on the box. You might check and see if the model numbers are the same for the new ones verses the ones you bought last year. 

If they are the same number that usually means a different manufacture or a different lot or dye color. This is what happens when lots change or dye colors change because changes in production or they can't get the same types of materials they used from the year before. Also to save money, they may have gone to a lesser expensive material to use to dye the spots. :jol:


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I'd agree. Return them for a credit. (Doubt they'll refund your money but you never know.) This is interesting because I bought a red and green led spot from them last year and liked them. I wanted a blue one but they had a very limited number of them and sold out quickly. I planned to get a couple this year but I'll have to check them in the store to see if they are the same blue as last year. Good to know!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Scare, like most other middle men here in the states, buy whatever they can get the best deal on that fits the basic item description. It's why you may*see the same basic style of packaging or logo, but a different actual item, even though it may have the same part or item number.
Good luck with this, let us know how it goes.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Personnally, I would keep them and use them for another part of your display. If they work the same but are a different color, then you can always use more lighting and colors. Try to find the original packaging for the other, call around and see if you can come up with those lights. Shoot Ebay might just have a bunch of them. 

Anyway, that is my thought.


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

Try goldengadgets.com - they have some bright bulbs (LED) and great prices. Rich color.


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

I went to the local Spirit store and tested out the new ones they have for outdoor use and they are the same hue as the ones I bought last year. They were kind enough to exchange them in the store so I did not have to ship them back for a refund because I bought them on line. Thanks Spirit.


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

Wow that was really cool of Spirit to do that. Glad it worked out for you Lambchop.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Glad to hear you found the lights you were looking for as an exchange.


----------

